# Argente x Argente - take two



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

My argente doe gave birth to 8 kittens some time in the night, so my first mouse litter has arrived! Will post pictures in a couple of days.

The doe I had bred originally sadly had to be euthanised due to failing health, so this litter is from her half sister Jenny and the same buck.

Yay!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to mother hood

&

Good Luck


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Sarah


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you!

Got a picture now, I took it covertly while Jenny was eating Mwhahahaha 

Kittens:









Jenny:









The proud dad:









Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The babies are now a week old and all furry  I've taken out 3 argente bucks and the mum ate a doe at 3 days, so I now have 1 dove doe, 1 dove buck, 2 champagne bucks and 1 pale anonymous. I'm very happy. I'll take pics and post them over the weekend - I forget to get batteries for the camera today.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here they are! Loving those pastel colours 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They look nice and fat Sarah  The two brightest ones look argente to me, the two others with a chammy tinge could be dull argente but time will tell, it's possible they're champagne too of course due to their parents' genetics. The other one looks like it will probably turn out to be dove/silver when older - it's not bright enough to be white by the looks of it, and there's no white/cream or c-dilutes in the line as far as I'm concerned. Hope that helps! It's hard to tell from photos of course so I reserve the right to change my mind when they're older and have proper fur :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look paler and greyer in real life, the flash has really saturated them. I wanted to get a picture in daylight today, but Jenny stubbornly sat on them until it got dark. The bottom middle one is a deep, even bluey-grey, and the two either side are a soft pastel yellow. The three argentes I culled were a proper dark orange, nothing like these guys. They could be champagne agouti? The top left is greyer but does have a hint of brown, and the top right has, for some reason, come out the right colour.

I guess I'll just have to wait and see, but I'm too impatient! I want to know NOOOOW! LOL

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> but Jenny stubbornly sat on them until it got dark.


That's my girl! :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't encourage her Cait! All day long she sat there, looking at me, giggling to herself. Lol  She's being a fantastic mum, bless her.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

How are they doing Sarah?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh they are beautiful, will post pics later or tomorrow. You were right Cait, the two bucks I thought were champagne are in fact a champagne agouti (has yellow tips and a champagne undercoat) and a very pale, silvery argente (has yellow tips and a pale blue undercoat). And I have two beautiful mid-grey doves (a buck and a doe, yay!) and one buck I think is silver - he is very pale with a definite icy blue cast. Could be dove though. They are such friendly babies, they crawl right up my arm at feeding time 

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

They are so cute bless lovely colours.


----------

